# Tobi



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Name: Tobi Krause
Age:16
Sex: Male
Species: Silver Fox
Height: 6ft. 0 inches
Appearance: Tobi is a typical looking Silver Fox. Dark fur, with the excpetion of the inside of his ears, bottom on his feet, palm of his hands, and tip of his tail being clean white. (Tobi doesn't want a picture, due to his dis-like of cameras.)
Eye Color: Hazel, but looks crimson when dark.

Personality: Tobi is a passive, wise fox for his age. Tobi also usually seems to be a very bored person, mostly due to the fact that he doesn't want to be where he's at in life. Despite this Tobi can still be a happy, fun-loving guy. 

Bio: Tobi wasn't given the best life when he was born. His father had left before he was born and his mother was forced to give him up. Although sad, Tobi was given a good temporary home at an orphanage where he was taught to value education. After 6 years Tobi was taken and raised by a couple of red-foxes. He was raised like their own son, and had great grade records, but was never a truly befriending fox. Tobi managed to find a group of people in highschool in his second year that he liked and became good friends with in the group. They all managed to stay friends, and all managed to attend the same college. Although hating having the pressure of being two years ahead of his generation, and being the youngest in his group, Tobi is still able to live happily with them. (Interesting Fact: Being the youngest of the group, Tobi is still often asked for advice by his friends.)

Skills: Tobi is very wise, and an amazing writer, and is currently a 1st-degree black belt. 

Weaknesses: Tobi can be hurt by the correct words, despite his passive nature. He is also very descriminated due to his age. (i.e. What do you know, you're too young!?!) Tobi also tends to contradict himself. (i.e. I like chocolate icecream... or do I.....?)

Interests: Tobi loves music, especially Trance. He also like to cook, read, play video games, blog, and act like a college student when he feels like it. 
Dislikes: Tobi does not like hate, or discrimination. He also dislikes a messy house-hold, and cleaning all together. (He still has to do it anyway if he wants to cook and such.)

Clothing: Tobi's favorite clothing style is a white long sleeve shirt, under an open button shirt + a back pack that's got a shoulder strap like a sash.
He wears un-hemmed jeans and prefers sandals.

Favorite/Most common phrase: "...or not."

Favorite Place: Quiet Suburbia, or camping spots.

Favorite Foods: Sweet things (he's got one hell of a dentist)

Favorite Drink: Juice

Friends: Willy (an Exotic Male cat with a soft-spot for gay rights) Milos (a white tiger, mischief maker) Elliot (a red fox, the guy who's just there to be there.) and Snapdragon (his least favorite friend, lemur)

Orientation: Pansexual

There's Tobi for you. Any elaboration needed, please ask  .


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

Welcome, fellow silver fox. Not many other types than red around here. : 3


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Tobi has no picture 

He doesn't want one. But I do.... 
Just thought I might mention that.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

thats true, silver foxes are awesome, why arent there very many?


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> thats true, silver foxes are awesome, why arent there very many?


On here, or the planet?


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

On the site xD


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Hmm.... I'm guessing it's because once people see the awesomeness of the red fox and fennec fox they neglect to look deeper into the awesomeness, where the awesome Silver Fox originates. Which, did I mention, is awesome?


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

Yes, nobody sees the awesomesauce that we are. 

Oh man. That really made me want cranberry sauce. Holy gerbils.


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> Yes, nobody sees the awesomesauce that we are.
> 
> Oh man. That really made me want cranberry sauce. Holy gerbils.


 ... No idea how yet I feel curious as to why...

Tobi is part of my mind...
Hmm... how to say it...

He's the schizophrenic voice in my head 

Only he's more like a conscience....

Nvm all that.


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> ... No idea how yet I feel curious as to why...
> 
> Tobi is part of my mind...
> Hmm... how to say it...
> ...




I just love cranberries. : 3

Bir is completely me, just more reserved. The way I would be if I didn't have to interact with people to live through life.


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

I take after Tobi's self contradiction...
I often have to say things like, "or do I"


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

Haha, I know how that is. 

Let's see... my most common phrase is probably "Dude? Come on." or "Ya know?"


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ Really? I say that after every sentence, you know?


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Haha, that's funny. x3 On the computer I have a bit more authority of how I get across a sentence, but in person I stutter, and I assume everyone knows about what I mean, ya know? x3


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I like this place despite what the AFC's shovin' in our faces .

Long live furries.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Yeah 8J

It's a nice little place to run to when I'm bored. Always someone new to welcome, always another troll to ignore. XP And certainly always another tail to be made. Bwuahahaha.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Meh, I can deal with trolls. I've gone through enough BS in my life. And yes, this is a very nice boredom place.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Well they definitely give the place a personality.

Hey neat. I just found a beanie baby otter and for a few moments thought it was a weird colored Charmander. Haha. x3


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Love charmander, drawing it that is.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

I've never drawn a charmander. I kinda want to mdraw a chocolate charmander sitting in a wine up, with the flame dripping over the edge. Mmmmm. X3


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Now i'ma draw a mesch of a drunk charmander in a grape field with a wine bottle in it's hand. C'ya later.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Toodles. : 3


----------



## Taralack (May 26, 2010)

Wow you guys should totally add each other on a messenger.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

He sounds cute!


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^He is ;D.


----------

